# breeds



## souka (Mar 17, 2013)

hey guys..
i have a white persian female peke-face cat with a few grey hairs on her head.. i also have a persian male orange with a little cream cat half peke and half moon face. so what do you think their babies would look like and what colors would they be? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think they would look like a creamsicle! Kinds of orange with white swirls. I'd love to see pics of your two. I adore Persians!


----------



## souka (Mar 17, 2013)

the male is already orange with white swirls... are the kittens going to like their father?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Are you inquiring out of curiosity or are they actually both intact and you want to breed them?


----------



## souka (Mar 17, 2013)

there they are 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Souka... are you breeding these cats? I would strongly suggest against this, as there are roughly 50+ million cats on the street in North America alone... and countless others in shelters being put to sleep yearly.

If you want to experience kittens, I would suggest getting to know the people at your local shelter and express interest in fostering kittens or a mother and kittens. They usually can use all the help they can get this time of year, as it's kitten season.

You cats should be spayed and neutered to prevent future litters, female cats can go into heat before they've even finished weaning their kittens, they essentially become baby making machines... and males are more likely to be scrappers and spray pee around the house (females can as well). Trust me, cat pee is the worst smelling thing imaginable and_ will _destroy a home. When they get into this habit sometimes neutering/spaying them does not correct it, these poor cats usually end up surrendered to a shelter where they get put to sleep, as no one is willing to live with a cat like this.


----------



## souka (Mar 17, 2013)

hi carmel.. i really admire your care for cats  but dont worry, these are both my cats and i already have homes ready for their kittens. thanks for your advice it's completely true. i hope people are as aware of such facts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It's good that you already have homes lined up, but keep in mind that every kitten you're having is a potential kitten or cat in a shelter that doesn't get a home...

I'm also wondering how old your cats are? They look quite young. Young female cats often cannot give birth properly due to their size, it can endanger their life and they may require a c-section from the vet to give birth, costing ~1,000 dollars. If the mother is still young, having kittens causes a tremendous strain on their bodies, as all the nourishment they should be putting towards their own growth goes towards their pregnancy and then later, their kittens.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I also thought I'd share this:
_Many pet owners enjoy breeding Persian cats, although in fact they are one of the most complicated breeds to reproduce successfully; they have broad heads often resulting in birthing problems, and many Persian females are not natural mothers. _


----------



## souka (Mar 17, 2013)

i know they're still young- they're 4 months each- i was just asking out of curiosity trying to imagine their kittens 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

You really should not breed your kittens just because you are curious about what their babies would look like. How incredibly irresponsible of you. Please do the responsible thing and get them fixed ASAP. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Re-reading that, it sounds a lot ruder than I intended. Not to sound too harsh, but please don't breed your kittens because you think they would make more cute kittens. Potential homes could fall through and there are already so many other cats who need homes. Leave the breeding up to the professionals


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Breeding is not something to take likely. Doing it right takes a lot of time, money and commitment. What if your girl were to have complications and require expensive vet care? What if she didn't care for the kittens and you had to bottle feed every few hours for weeks on end? Where will you keep your male so that he doesn't ruin your home with urine marking and your female doesn't end up continually pregnant? IMO, if you're cats are not prime examples of the breed (show quality) and you're not breeding to improve the breed, then you are breeding irresponsibly. 

It's fun to imagine what the kittens would look like I'm sure, and it's fun to think about litters of cute furry kittens (who doesn't like kittens, right?) but please don't breed irresponsibly. If you want cute kittens are are up to the task, consider fostering a pregnant shelter cat and her litter instead. Think of all the good you could do for them. There are so many wonderful cats in need of homes already, and it's kitten season now too (kitten season is a sad time of the year for all of us who know what happens to the cats that don't find homes). For every pet quality kitten that people intentionally breed, there's another cat that, well, I'd rather not think about what happens to them...  you don't want to be responsible for that, do you?

I really hope we've truly changed your mind about breeding your cats...


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

souka said:


> i know they're still young- they're 4 months each- i was just asking out of curiosity trying to imagine their kittens


You did mention having homes for them... ?

Regardless, at 4 months a female cat can go into heat. If you have a male cat around that isn't neutered the responsible thing to do would be to have them done now. Cats can be spayed and neutered at 2 months of age, or when they reach 2 pounds.

Please think very carefully about this; consider what Nell said as well. Breeding pet-quality kittens is not helping the breed, especially when you're dealing with a Persian; this breed is known for multiple health problems... all breeding cats should be show quality pedigree cats with papers, you should be a registered breeder that understands genetics, and the cats should _most definitely_ both be tested for genetic health concerns before breeding them. Bringing potentially unhealthy cats into the world is not responsible.

That said... you were wondering about what the kittens would look like. I am not an expert at all, but seeing as you do not know what the recessive genes are in the cats, it would be hard to tell what the kittens would end up as. Someone may come around that knows more... but from my basic understanding, your female cat is probably actually a black cat, but with the white spotting gene taking over her entire body to make it appear white... so, you may end up with a lot of black kittens. If you cat is truly white (though you mention gray hairs...?), I've read that white is a dominant color and thus you could end up with some white kittens, _but_... if this is true... you could also end up with a lot of _deaf_ white kittens. Blue eyed white cats have around a 75% chance of being born deaf.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

They're both more than old enough to be spayed and neutered. Why would you have homes lined up for a breeding that's 18 months away? Persians are a slow maturing breed, you will also find that she is ready before he is and will be at great risk of Pyo (which can be deadly), this is why registered breeders don't start with a breeding pair - it just doesn't work that way. 

"Half peke and half moonface" does not exist. Cat's are either show quality (peke) or not. Moonface is not a Persian description.

They should not be bred from, they're not breeding quality cats and wouldn't have been purchased with breeding rights. 

They would also require health testing before breeding, PKD, fiv and felv to begin with. I don't breed Persians so there could well be others that the breed requires. 

Your white cat is actually blue, a dilute form of black if you are correct about the "grey". White is not a colour, but a mask for what's underneath. Unless the male carries dilute you won't get dilute (cream, blue) kittens.
You may get blue and black males, black tortie and blue tortie females.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I watched an episode of Too Cute recently and they highlighted a white Persian (I think) that had given birth to tuxedo cats!! The kittens bore a strange resemblance to the male cat next door. You just never know what will happen during breeding season, nor what the kittens will look like. Most of us on this site are not advocates of breeding when so many homeless animals are languishing in shelters or killed in the streets so a joyful conversation - even a hypothetical one - about colors of kittens may be hard to come by here.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, I think that's enough piling on, people. Let's stay on topic, which is *COLOR*.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah I have fallen in love with blue tortie! And I watched that too cute too! Those bengals made me kitty-broody! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

